# Catfish Spots Gone



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

My Corydoras Catfish seems to be having his spots erased! As if he was a tiny cartoon character and the artist decided he didnt need spots anymore! The first 5 months I had him he had vibrant spots and was the smallest of my group of 4. I know for a fact none of my fish are biting him or anything even close seeing as they are all peaceful and he started losing his spots gradually within the last 2 months.

He has nothing to rub up against to make them dissapear either.

What could this be and how could I prevent it if it needs preventing?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Could you tell us what type of cory it is? Or at least some post some pictures.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Dont have a camera for that but he is a Spotted Corydoras Catfish.


----------

